# Avi Datei sehr leise

## minimike

Hi

Ich habe hier seit ein paar Jahren eine Avi Datei mit einem Klassiker (Full metall Jacket) Ich habe nun festgestellt das der Sound in Mplayer sowie Xine extrem leise ist. Mixer is voll Kanne und auch der Regler ist am Anschlag. Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also wenn es so eine Datei ist die du zufällig im Internet gefunden hast, dann kann das sein das jemand die Tonspur irgendwoher hat und die einfach sehr leise ist.

Bei Amazon gibts den Film für 8,97€ auf dvd ;)

Ist ein sehr guter Film. Kannst ihn dir aber auch einfach von einem Freund ausleihen.. zumindest denke ich der Aufwand ist geringer als die Tonspur raus zu nehmen, zu verstärken und wieder einzubauen.

Denke schon das das mit verschiedenen Werkzeugen aus dem portage-tree geht aber würde drüber nachdenken ob der Aufwand lohnt :)

Edit: Uhh und hier für zwei euro gebraucht und nur drei euro Porto :p

Aber genug ich will keinen Ärger wegen Werbung oder so bekommen :)

----------

## R.Aven

 *minimike wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe hier seit ein paar Jahren eine Avi Datei mit einem Klassiker (Full metall Jacket) Ich habe nun festgestellt das der Sound in Mplayer sowie Xine extrem leise ist. Mixer is voll Kanne und auch der Regler ist am Anschlag. Woran kann das liegen?

 

Mplayer, sowie viele andere MediaPlayer, besitzt die Möglichkeit die Lautstärke auf Softwareebene "hochzurechnen":

```
mplayer -softvol -softvol-max 200 *.avi
```

Damit kannst du die Lautstärke auf etwa 200% stellen. Falls immer noch nicht laut genug lässt sich die Einstellung über den -softvol-max Parameter regeln.

----------

## minimike

Das merkwürdige ist das ich den Film schon seit Jahren in meiner Sammlung habe. Allerdings leise habe ich den nicht in Erinnerung. Ich probier morgen mal die Option von Mplayer.

----------

